
Microsoft will host data in Germany to hide it from US spies - SimplyUseless
https://www.theverge.com/2015/11/11/9711378/microsoft-german-data-centers-surveillance
======
awjr
Anyone else have a problem with the way this is worded? Isn't this just a case
of Microsoft having to do this to operate within Germany?

~~~
pyvpx
and the other problem is the BND has cooperated with the NSA; even German
internet exchange points are tapped (see DE-CIX).

